# Fugit hora, memento vivere



## Ulvova Peili

J'ai lu que cette phrase était une souvent inscrite sur les tombes en Italie et que ca voulait dire "le temps passe, souviens-toi que tu dois mourir".
Quel serait la traduction de "le temps passe, souviens-toi que tu dois vivre"?


----------



## modus.irrealis

Pour dire _vivre_ au lieu de _mourir_, ça serait _fugit hora, memento vivere_


----------



## Ulvova Peili

Mais vivere est un infinitif? et mori a l'air d'etre a la deuxième personne du singulier. Est-ce que ca ne serait pas quelque chose comme "vivi"?


----------



## modus.irrealis

_Mori_ est aussi un infinitif.


----------



## radagasty

Ulvova Peili said:


> Mais vivere est un infinitif? et mori a l'air d'etre a la deuxième personne du singulier. Est-ce que ca ne serait pas quelque chose comme "vivi"?


 
La plupart des verbs en deuxième personne du singulier termine en -_s _(sauf le _-isti_ du parfait) donc je ne sais par pourquoi tu dis ça. En tout cas, -_ri_ est la terminaison des infinitifs de la voix passive. _Morior _(mourir) est un verbe déponent, c'est-à-dire, celui qui, malgré sa signification active, conjugue comme un verbe passif.


----------



## Ulvova Peili

Ah bon. J'ai étudié l'italien et c'est à cette langue que je me référais 
Merci pour les clarifications!


----------

